# TiVo S3 for sale



## cwbaker (Aug 5, 2002)

I have a TiVo S3 for sale. TiVo CS says I can transfer the monthly $6.95 subscription rate to the new owner. Comes with original box, manuals, remote.

$125 + actual shipping costs. Local pickup in the Worcester, MA area.


----------

